# Dooney & Bourke Giraffe collection



## Marisol (Sep 14, 2007)

I want this purse!


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 14, 2007)

That is a nice purse!


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 14, 2007)

Moooo. I don't like it much, too huge.


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 14, 2007)

super cute

altho he way to huge for me


----------



## Bexy (Sep 14, 2007)

I like it, I love big purses.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm not a fan of animal print but Dooney &amp; Bourke has cute purses.


----------



## Nick007 (Sep 14, 2007)

I want one to. I saw it in a flyer macys sent.


----------



## Nox (Sep 17, 2007)

Hmm, I'm on the fence for that one. I'm sure the feel of it is much different than what is pictured above.


----------



## Bexy (Sep 17, 2007)

I actually work at Macys and I was working in handbags the other night and a girl came over with a small version of that bag. It is so mich nicer in person. Love it.


----------



## chocobon (Sep 18, 2007)

pretty!!


----------



## karrieann (Sep 18, 2007)

oh yeah!!


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh I like it!


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 18, 2007)

I love it!!!


----------



## Keely_H (Sep 26, 2007)

Yikes, it's giant.


----------



## delidee32 (Sep 26, 2007)

I hope they didn't kill a giraffe for this purse...lol just kidding. I kinda like it...


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 27, 2007)

nice print!


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 27, 2007)

I hate it, just personal preference.


----------



## kisska3000 (Sep 27, 2007)

i like it


----------



## KristieTX (Sep 27, 2007)

Like the print, but hate that it's so huge. I'm a fan of smaller purses, myself.


----------



## luxotika (Sep 27, 2007)

I like it! I wonder how much it is?


----------



## Marisol (Sep 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like it! I wonder how much it is? $550


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 27, 2007)

yuck!


----------

